# Yard Machine chews up PTO belt



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a Yard Machine ( model # 13AG601H729 ){ manual pto lever} A repair shop replaced the PTO belt. It then started to engage blades while lever not engaged. Have had it to repair shop 5 times since. Got fed up. Started checking things myself. Seems they had a wrong type belt on it, because it continually smoked and chewed up the belt. Ordered and replaced with the right type and size.(per manual) {#754-04064} New belt seems very loose and rotates itself off. I know it is routed right, and in around all keepers and guides. When PTO lever engaged, belt has good enough tension to stay on. But, it has now chewed up new belt. The only thing I can figure out, is that the " Engagement Plate Assembly" ( 683-0302 ) is maybe bent down. There is a lot of up and down "play" to it, and it seems not to be level with other pulleys. Could this be the problem? It could be causing the chewed up belt, but what about the extra "play" in belt. Is it hard to replace this? Going to have a backyard mower burning party soon, if this thing keeps acting like a piece of junk.:dazed:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there spring that puts tendion on belt,if so is spring in good condition?
Mower deck inline?


----------



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, spring in good condition. I had a thought to try and find a shorter one , to but more tension on tension pulley, to take up slack in belt. Did not do it. Mower deck is level.


----------

